# Definitive Technology vs NHT superzero 2.0s



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

*NHT superzero 2.0s vs def tech sats?*

Just curious on this brand match-up I wanted to know if anyone owned def tech.
Def tech satellites as a example, I already have a sub-woofer so I might just want speakers without sub.http://www.bestbuy.com/site/procinema-600-5-1-channel-home-theater-speaker-system-with-powered-subwoofer/8206201.p?id=1177718655876&skuId=8206201&st=categoryid$abcat0205000&cp=1&lp=3
Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers are also being strongly considered, they sound good in person I have heard them. Others I havent

Other High quality affordable speaker suggestions also would be nice, I might slowly build system rather than try to get everything at once.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't heard either. Are you looking for a bookshelf/monitor type speaker?

The Arx speakers are very reasonably prices and I suspect they will sound very good.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NHT superzero 2.0s vs def tech sats?*



kingnoob said:


> Just curious on this brand match-up I wanted to know if anyone owned def tech.
> Def tech satellites as a example, I already have a sub-woofer so I might just want speakers without sub.
> 
> Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers are also being strongly considered, they sound good in person I have heard them. Others I havent
> ...


NHT SuperZeros is a good one - however the bass is limited

Have owned Definitive speakers - however, not their small sats
Bass will also be limited on them
http://www.soundandvision.com/conte...procinema-600-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

Pioneer is nice, and does have decent bass for subwoofer crossover

My favorite budget speaker is the Cambridge S30, it has good bass
on its own - and is good for mating with a subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-way-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Oak/1.html


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes I am looking for bookshelf speaker's for a small bedroom 13x12.5ft, I also will need a matching or similar center.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Yes I am looking for bookshelf speaker's for a small bedroom 13x12.5ft, I also will need a matching or similar center.


Cambridge has a center - because of good pricing, you can also buy another pair
and use one as a center (recommended).
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/brand/cambridge audio/results/1.html


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

So Cambridge is probably the best bang for the buck??how do they compare with pioneer /polk?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> So Cambridge is probably the best bang for the buck??how do they compare with pioneer /polk?


For me they are - better cabinet, better drivers - with better detail, imaging
and soundstage presentation. The vivid midrange, along with the tight and 
controlled bass, is really nice for the price.


----------

